# Eagle One



## Starkindustries17 (Dec 1, 2018)

Has any one else ever used Eagle One Never dull to polish their watches and metal bands? It a pretty cheap product that does a damn fine job of making the watch shine like new again


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I tend to use a Cape Cod cloth.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Baby wipes.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Soap and water or ultra sonic bath.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

hot water , tiny amount washing up liquid and old tooth brush ...

… and for my watches I use an ultrasonic cleaner :naughty:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Cape cod cloth,or flitz polish.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Angle grinder.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Angle grinder.


 Can't beat going back to basics.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

If it can't be cleaned with a hammer it can't be cleaned...


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm another using Cape cod, recently banged oops: one of my Vostok Europe watches at work and was mortified that there was a scratch on the case (was polished case as well), 10 minutes of Cape Cod and it was like new again, phew. :laugh:


----------



## Starkindustries17 (Dec 1, 2018)

Are people serious about using an angle grinder, I would have thought that would do mare damage. Whats the cape cod like? is it an actually polish cream, or a wadded polish like the eagle one?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Starkindustries17 said:


> Are people serious about using an angle grinder, I would have thought that would do mare damage. Whats the cape cod like? is it an actually polish cream, or a wadded polish like the eagle one?


 Cape cod is a cloth, which you can use for polishing out minor scratches. If you go onto YouTube, there are plenty of clips showing how they are used. Using an angle grinder is DEFINITELY NOT SERIOUS, and should never be used. If you want to practice polishing watches, get an old broken one to practice on first, so it doesn't matter if you damage it.










Scotchbrite pads, with a bit of practice/experience can be used to remove deeper scratches on stainless steel. Maroon (general purpose) grey (ultra fine) white ( light) then finish off with a Cape Cod cloth. Do this at your own risk, and remember not to go near the watch crystal with any harsh abrasive. If in doubt, mask it off with something first.


----------



## Starkindustries17 (Dec 1, 2018)

The cape cod looks very similar to the eagle one. Great cheap alternative to bring the shine back to the timepieces.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Starkindustries17 said:


> Has any one else ever used Eagle One Never dull to polish their watches and metal bands? It a pretty cheap product that does a damn fine job of making the watch shine like new again


 "Never dull" is a product akin to Brasso. Used by the U S military on all the brass buttons "nothing finer". vin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I love the fact that no-one has actually answered the question originally posed by Starkindustries17 at the beginning of this amusing thread, although vinn came close. :laugh:

And no, I have never myself used Eagle One Never Dull. I have a liking for Pell - comes in a tube and does the job.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

£20-30 for a tin of Cape Cod? :jawdrop1:

Following one of the other links that came up on Amazon, Connoisseurs Ultrasoft Gold Jewelry Polishing Cloth claims to remove and prevent tarnish. On gold? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Have you tried soap water and brush it with toothbrush?


----------

